# Funniest things your parrots said?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone else have a parrot that will call their cats or dogs by name?
Our African grey knows Muffin and Rolo our cats names and which ones which. He will also call for then alot and the cats will look too! :lol2:

Most of the time he will say 'Muffin' a few times in different tones and then 'Rolo'. Then he'll say 'Muffin! Come on then! Meeeoooww (muffins protest meow when he's picked up) no you have to, come on' 

so funny!

I also find it very funny that he has started calling my husbands name over and over when he's not being paid attention to and everytime my husband looks he will immediately lower his head against the bars for tickles.
When he screeches and we say shhh, he will say 'shhh, naughty boy! Be quiet, okay?' 
And once we had a movie or game on and someone said the name Johnson. He mustve taken a liking to it cos he says it straight away and a few times since.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I don' know about the funniest, but the saddest:

Our African Grey came from an elderly couple. The lady was very ill and died first and the man sadly went blind before he died. One day when there was only me in the living room Jimbo said "Never mind Jimbo its been a better day today".

He has only said it the once that I've heard, although he says lots of thing, and I found it really rather sad.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Aw  that is sad.
How long have you had him now?

I would imagine it would be even more sad if it was someone you knew too (like for example in years and years to come when my grey calls the cats).


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We've had him for 3 years now :flrt:

The people concerned were my brother in law's aunt and uncle so we didn't know them, but still a bit sad though. The old chap must have said at the end of a particularly hard day.

That said though, Jimbo comes out with all sorts of phrases which my BIL says his uncle would have said many a time!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Aw bless him 

I have been trying to find out what certain natural noises greys would make in the wild are and what they mean so I can better understand him and his needs. The same for my parrotlet. 
I couldnt find anything on parrotlets and could only find this for greys:


ML: ML Audio 1223: Gray Parrot

Quite interesting as they are lovely sounds really. But this and any videos and docus I've seen don't tell you what the sounds actually mean or focus on each sound invidually. 
If anyone has any links or info on this I'd be much appreciated..for both greys and parrotlets. Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

The funniest thing mine says is.......Potato! Keith Lemon style lol


----------



## ParrotAnnie (Oct 8, 2008)

My little chatterbox budgie Philip used to come out with alsorts of stuff. he could quote his address and phone number, count to ten etc, but prefered rudeness above all else :blush:
Here is is inviting me to kiss his nether-regions, questioning my parentage, and then being all sweet and innocent... But dont let the latter fool you :2thumb:

swearing budgie Philip, a little compilation - YouTube


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

My quaker micki used to talk loads (they do call them the poor mans African grey :lol2 he doesn't so much nowadays since he started plucking but he still comes out with some classics.

He quite often says 'Wascal shut up' (the dog is called Rascal), tells my dad 'Stop that, stop it NOW' when he hoovers, says 'come ere' and 'where are ya' and of course 'micki good boy, micki very good boy, micki clever boy, hehehe'

But the funniest is when we go to the vets, for some reason he gets very chatty then . Last time he got all smoochy with the receptionist (kissy kissy), he told a barking dog 'shut up baaaad dog', insisted a rabbit was a 'piggy piggy piggy' (well it was small and fluffy and he's used to guinea pigs) and topped it all off when the vet came and called his name by giving a loud shriek and shouting 'go way go way bad bad' :lol2:

How embarrassing :whistling2:

Heather


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ollie my grey decided to great me with "hello Margaret" one morning...

He also knows the dogs names and which name suits which dog, he will call Millie and if Jenson goes to him instead, he will say "your not Millie" and call her again. 

He also goes up to my fish tank and says "tap glass" lol


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Our parakeet only says a few lines, and thats only if im ignoring him or he see's someone coming down the garden path or walking past the house, been trying for ages to teach him new words, but he just ignores me but he has learnt one new word

"oops" he said that when he pooped on the laminate floor lol


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

my mum was cleaning my african greys cage and she said **** off you slag! it was so funny as hell but my mum wasnt didnt find it funny and she definatly wasnt happy lol


----------



## Richg (May 25, 2010)

Being wolf whistled at in the shower tends to make me chuckle


----------

